# 13+1 nub guesses



## flowergirl7

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p205/smittysgal7/0F4D7329-36AD-49B5-9DBF-D5934B5D7E35_zpsl8k2btdv.jpeg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p205/smittysgal7/5E045497-440E-4584-9929-CB3FEDAED6FE_zpsy1fmhdct.jpeg

Any guesses?? I really cant tell.


----------



## CharCharxxx

Boy! X


----------



## jenniferannex

:blue:


----------



## VieraSky

Looks like a boy to me xx


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Little boy :)


----------



## flowergirl7

We kinda thought boy after seeing these,but I still find it hard to see the angle of the nub. So excited!

Edited to say thank you! I will update in a few weeks.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:blue:


----------



## xarlenex

Boy! Xx


----------



## Cheska

I&#8217;m rubbish at nub but I think the skull looks boy


----------



## winterbabies3

How did i miss this post!? I wanna say boy nub, but i cant be 100% that it is the nub....hmm


----------



## flowergirl7

I know winterbabies! I cant tell either. We just thought it kinda looked like Hunters ultrasound pics so thats why we were leaning boy.


----------



## winterbabies3

Yeahh, i can deff see Hunter more than Autumn, but i might have a slight girl lean too! So exciting.


----------



## helen9

I'm guessing :pink: just because the skull looks similar to how I remember my daughter's scan photo :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Looks so much like my last boy nub.


----------



## glong88

Boy


----------



## rwhite

:blue:


----------



## flowergirl7

Any more guesses? I find out tomorrow afternoon and will update.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck :)


----------



## flowergirl7

Its a BOY!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

